# Chat with an Apple Support Agent



## bobw (Feb 23, 2005)

Have questions? Apple is testing a new web chat support service for iMac customers thats available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. If you have an iMac and need help, give it a try and tell us what you think. To use this service, you will need one of the following browsers: Safari 1.1 or later, Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.2 or later, or Netscape 7.2 or later (on Windows, we support Inter net Explorer 5.0 or later). 

http://www.apple.com/support/chat/

*Why Web Chat?*

Its fast, its easy, its convenient, and youll get proactive, comprehensive help from a real live person right here in your browser. If you cant find what youre looking for on Apple ;s iMac Support pages, give chat support a try. A support agent can even send you helpful web pages while youre chatting. 



*Am I eligible for Web Chat support?*

You are if you purchased your iMac less than 90 days ago or if your iMac is covered under an AppleCare Protection Plan. If you have a hardware issue, and your iMac is over 90 days old but less than a year old and isnt covered under an APP, you may be eligible for hardware supportcheck the warranty documentation that came with your iMac. Please call Apple or your local Apple Authorized Service Provider.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 27, 2005)

I tired it out and I must say it is pretty nice. The only trouble was the agent was not able to help me and advised me to call in to voice support. At least he was truthful.


----------



## bobw (Feb 27, 2005)

Why were _You_ calling in for support


----------



## chornbe (Feb 27, 2005)

I think it's 'cause her iMac turned her rose blue. That's gotta be it.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 27, 2005)

It was because I couldn't get a new HP laserjet to print properly. The printer is connected to an XP machine     via USB. printer sharing was turned on and my iMac saw the printer, but sending a document to print came out garbage along with many blank pages.  I posted here (in networking) but got no answer. I tired so many combinations of printer names and drivers it wasn't funny. For two days I got a stress headache and a husband who snickered at me.   

I thought I was missing something simple so went to the chat 2 chat. Wrong. The tech could not help me at all. 

I then tried Gimp Print - didn't work at all. Then I just started using printer names that I thought might work. That is when I stumbled on the HP Laserjet series CUPS. Works like a charm now. 

And stop teasing me about my blue rose. I'll have one in my garden soon.


----------



## powermac (Mar 11, 2005)

I remember IBM used to have a similar service, and perhaps they still do. It was helpful for the most part. It would be interesting to see how Apple handles using web chat support.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 12, 2005)

Dell has one too. But after a half hour of waiting for a tech to connect, you give up. 

Has anyone used the Apple chat and received good results?


----------

